# Tiger Stripes



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

Running some cheap beans through my new Mignon Crono to break it in and achieved some nice tiger stripes. Just thought I'd share!


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

It looks great. I have always thought the the tiger stripes are when they are in the cup.


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

Think they can mean both from what I've seen! I get it in the cup with darker roasts and longer shots


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

I love watching the liquid gold,wish I had a 4k camera just to get my perv on 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

The best I'm getting in the cup recenty! Just uploaded a slow mo to the video section fyi


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

Tinkstar said:


> I love watching the liquid gold,wish I had a 4k camera just to get my perv on 🤣🤣🤣🤣


 Have you seen this one??





[/QUOTE]

I can relate, I used to get gorgeous-looking shots using dark roasts and increasing the 2bar preinfusion time to 10-15s on my Vesuvius.

Here is an interesting pattern extracted on the Astoria Greta:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Tinkstar said:


> I love watching the liquid gold,wish I had a 4k camera just to get my perv on 🤣🤣🤣🤣


 The people will 2K screens will just laugh at you...😉


----------

